# vitesse  / régime de croisière



## olives

**
Hola,
 
Como se dice "en belle vitesse de croisière"?
Tengo que emplear "bonita"? "buena"?
 
"Après la Russie, l'Afrique. Les expositions bougent au Guggenheim Bilbao, mais ne se ressemblent pas. Actualité d'un musée en belle vitesse de croisière."
=> "Después de Russia, Africa. Las exposiciones mueven al Guggenheim Bilbao, pero no se parecen. Actualidad de un museo en buena velocidad de crusero"
 
Graicas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

En efecto aquí "belle" no significa "guapa" sino que se refiere a una velocidad digna de respecto o admiración. 
Creo que se podría traducir por: _hermosa_ e incluso se puede exagerar un poco calificando la velocidad de _espléndida_ o _magnífica_.

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## olives

"hermosa"? no me lo imaginaba. Es que se emplea "hermosa" sobretodo para las personas. Pues, espero otras opiniones.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re- buenas,



> Es que se emplea "hermosa" sobretodo para las personas.


No lo juraría. 
Es más en su significado de: estable, bien proporcionado, perfecto en su línea se emplea sobre todo para los objetos y las plantas.
Para las personas lo que más se emplea es "guapo/a", "precioso/a" (para los niños pequeños)...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## olives

ah ok, gracias.


----------



## Scipiona

Cintia,
Yo hubiera elegido "una buena velocidad de crucero" en este contexto. Buena, aquí, significa considerable...


----------



## olives

yo prefiero "buena" también aqui aunque no tenga mucha experiencia.


----------



## handsome1

Me parece que tu traducción es un tanto precisa. Sin embargo, yo sugeriría los siguientes cambios.



olives said:


> "Después de Russia Rusia, África. Las exposiciones mueven *cambian *al *en el* Guggenheim Bilbao, pero no se parecen. Actualidad de un museo en buena velocidad de crucero"


----------



## olives

handsome1,

La idea de "seguir" con "pasar", no está bien?
He encontrado la expresión "velocidad de crucero". Creo que se puede decir ambos en español, no? Si es el caso, hay una diferencia?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re- buenas,

es perfecto

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## olives

Buenas, re-

qué es perfecto? (lo siento pero prefiero estar seguro, gracias Cintia&Martine)

Hasta luego, au revoir.


----------



## handsome1

No entiendo tu pregunta sobre la idea de "seguir" con "pasar". Si te refieres al hecho de cambiar la palabra "mueven" por "cambian", cuando dices "Las exposiciones mueven al Guggenheim Bilbao" estás diciendo que las obras de arte en el museo hacen que el museo se mueva. Lo cual es totalmente diferente a decir que las obras de arte cambian muy seguido en el museo.

Podrías usar cualquiera de las dos expresiones. A mi punto de vista suena mejor "velocidad crucero" en este enunciado. Sin embargo, no dirías "velocidad auto", sino "velocidad de auto". Cuando dices "velocidad crucero" para mí suena como un tipo de velocidad, y cuando dices "velocidad de crucero" me suena como que comparas la velocidad a la de un crucero o como la de un crucero.


----------



## olives

Creo que tienes razón pero tenía duda a causa de lo siguiente : ", mais ne se ressemblent pas". Hay en francés, algunas expresiones que acaban por eso. Ejemplo : "Les jours se suivent, mais ne ressemblent pas", "Les jours passent, mais ne ressemblent pas."

Pero, tienes razón, "les expositions bouge au...", es el sentido que diste.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Perdón.

Lo de la velocidad de crucero


----------



## handsome1

olives said:


> Creo que tienes razón pero tenía duda a causa de *sobre* lo siguiente : ", mais ne se ressemblent pas". Hay en francés, algunas expresiones que acaban por eso *así*. Ejemplo : "Les jours se suivent, mais ne ressemblent pas", "Les jours passent, mais ne ressemblent pas."
> 
> Pero, tienes razón, "les expositions bouge au...", es el sentido que diste.



"Pasar" y "seguir" tienen un significado un tanto diferente, aunque en esta expresión podrían referirse a lo mismo. La diferencia que veo es el punto en el que se sitúa el hablante. "Pasar" estas viendo la situación en el presente y solo se queda allí para ti. Sin embargo, con "seguir" ves la situación en el presente y un poco del futuro. En otras palabras, es algo parecido a lo que mencionabas de que algunas expresiones acaban ahí y otras siguen en el futuro.

Espero que no te haya confundido más.


----------



## Xarlen

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, 

Estoy traduciendo una auditoria informática para una empresa comercial.

La frase que me causa problema es la siguiente:
"En régime de croisière le nombre de personnes mit à disposition pourrait descendre à 2"

He buscado el equivalente de "régime de croisière" en español y me aparece un artículo en eleconomista.com dónde el término está en español entre comillas "régimen de crucero". (Supongo que es un nuevo término del gobierno Sarkozy.) Mi jefe me pide que encuentre otra forma de traducir y no encuentro ninguna.   (“En régimen de crucero”, el número de personas podría descender a 2) 

Gracias.

Xarlen.


----------



## Tina.Irun

_



régime d’un moteur, nombre de tours en un temps donné : toutes expressions qui s’utilisent aussi au sens figuré : ex : à plein régime en se donnant tous les moyens ou bien un *régime**de croisière* : tranquillement.
		
Click to expand...

_Bonjour,
Il faudrait nous donner un peu plus de contexte ¿De quoi parle-t-on?
Cela pourrait correspondre à : "velocidad de crucero":


> Una vez alcanzada la *velocidad* *de crucero*, la nueva producción de la actividad *...*
> À un *régime de croisière*, la production nouvelle de l'activité bancaire *...*


----------



## Xarlen

Gracias Tina,
Se trata de un término comercial. No tengo más contexto. Te transcribo aquí el párafo.
 "En régime de croisière le nombre de personnes mit à disposition pourrait descendre à 2, le passage en régime de croisière pourrait être obtenu en 2010 sans extension de perimètre".
J'imagine qu'il s'agit de réduction d'énergie, après un gros effort de la part de l'entreprise il sera possible en 2010 de réduire le temps de travial, de réduire le personnel et donc les coûts. Comme tu peux le remarquer, rien à voir avec la mer. Ahaha...

Dans un autre contexte, trouvé sur internet "En régime              de croisière, les prélèvements obligatoires sont nettement moins élevés              dans les régimes de professions indépendantes, la différence étant              d'autant plus forte que la tranche de revenus est élevée. De plus,              en début d'activité, vous cotisez sur des bases forfaitaires réduites              dans les régimes des professions indépendantes."

Je ne sais pas si je t'ai aidé...
Merci merci...
Xarlen


----------



## Tina.Irun

Cela pourrait correspondre à : "velocidad de crucero":[/quote]
La traduction serait "*velocidad de crucero*".
On peut aussi parler de "*velocidad constante*":


> Le régime de croisière (là où la production est *constante*)


----------



## Xarlen

Muchas gracias Tina...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Encore une option:* en tiempo normal.*


----------



## Xarlen

gracias Victor... Por el momento he traducido así : 
Una vez alcanzada una producción constante es decir una “velocidad de crucero”, el número de personas podría descender a 2 (1 de X + 1 de X); en caso de no extensión del perímetro, el cambio a “velocidad de crucero” podría alcanzarse en 01/2010 (suspensión de la parte X por ejemplo).
A lo mejor es muy explicativo... Voy a seguir indagando... Gracias...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me parece bien.

En vez de "producción constante" quizá podrías decir "régimen de producción constante".


----------

